# Neu Talente der Schmiede



## marcloker (31. August 2008)

Hallo

Was haltet ihr von der neuen Fähigkeit der Schmiede, das sie für sich selber je einen Sockelplatz mehr an Armschienen und Hände anbringen können?
Wird dadurch die Wahl der Berufe der Tanks und anderer Plattenträger fast unweigerlich auf den Schmied fallen? Oder denkt ihr das die 2 Sockel nicht so viel ausmachen werden und nicht so ins Gewicht fallen werden?

Grüße


----------



## Arasouane (1. September 2008)

hi,

2 sockelplätze sind 2 sockelplätze. hmm, aber nur an hand und armschiene?
Warum nicht überall?

lg

P.S.: wo hastn du die info her...kannich selber mal lesi lesi^^


----------



## JinRay (1. September 2008)

Ja sie werden sogar nicht nur für sich zusätzlich Sockel herstellen können sondern auch für andere damit soll der Schmied halt einfach wieder nützlich gemacht werden .


----------



## marcloker (1. September 2008)

quelle:

http://wotlkwiki.info/index.php/Blacksmith...=Gear_Socketing

Socket Gloves 	Permanently add a socket to your gloves.
Socket Bracer 	Permanently add a socket to your bracers.


----------



## Norti (18. September 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> quelle:
> 
> http://wotlkwiki.info/index.php/Blacksmith...=Gear_Socketing
> 
> ...


Wenn du genauer lesen würdest, kann der Schmied die Sockelerweiterung weitergeben so dass der der es benutzt es an seine Sachen anbringen kann und so einen weiteren Sockel bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Beie Wowwiki ist nur die Gürtelerweiterung als Item angegebeb...nicht der Rest

Schmiede bekommen nur einen extra Metaplatz für ihren Helm das wars auch schon ..ahja sie könen endlich Schilde schmieden, nach all den jahren *schluchz*


----------



## Altbier (29. September 2008)

Interessant wäre es zu wissen, ob der zusätzliche Sockel als Verzauberung zählt. Beispiel: Man hat Armschienen mit Seelenstärke verzaubert und möchte noch einen Sockel anbringen. Wird durch den neuen Sockel die Seelenstärke-Verzauberung überschrieben?

Vielleicht kann das jemand aus der Beta mal aufklären.

Danke,
Altbier


----------

